# Adiviná donde está... (XV)



## Fernando A

La de Salto ?


----------



## Fernando A

:lol:


charruchi said:


> Tato, el boliche con la onda medieval, lo puso en sociedad con Cacho de la Cruz ?, porque parece hecho con los decorados del Castillo de la Suerte!!!


:lol::lol::lol:

Lo que pasa que metio la mano Cacho, el portenio....:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Cachorriiiii !!! se come una patita de ciervo con adobo de grasa de burro ? que me cuenta del acertijo, ya voy subiendo una ampliación, me parece..


----------



## charruchi

dele, porque me perdí con la mudanza!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Fernando A said:


> La de Salto ?


Se le paso este post Troesma


----------



## Tatito

charruchi said:


> Tato, el boliche con la onda medieval, lo puso en sociedad con Cacho de la Cruz ?, porque parece hecho con los decorados del Castillo de la Suerte!!!


Shhhhhh... siempre quemando todo vos desde el otro lado de la cordillera :bash:

Jejeje... 


Asi que no era en Montevideo?? Norte del Rio Negro??


Ya vengo que tengo unos muslos de pollo al curri al horno y unas papas al pesto...  


.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, cierto! no la había visto Fer, no es Salto, es al sur del Río Negro...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Canelones?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Durazno?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Canelones ni Durazno, en una iglesia realmente particular... sin ser nada del otro mundo..


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma


Ya se dio una vueltita por los calabozos del castillo ?


----------



## Fernando A

Dijo que iba a ir subiendo una ampliacion...?


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## uruguay360

Jejj !!! quien iba adecir que ibamos a terminar con un boliche medieval... no falta nada le digo... ya estoy con lo de la ampliacion, ayer entre el laburo y una tenida casi veraniega con amigos, donde charlamos de los temas que tanto aquejan a la humanidad...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas...

Ahora me la dejó picando....

Parroquia de San José Obrero, San José.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Alvaro, no es San José... se ve que es parecida...no la conozco...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Maldito Google jajaja


----------



## Alvaro_54

Entonces es la Iglesia de San José Obrero de Treinta y Tres (que yo creía era de San José).


----------



## uruguay360

Ahí va !!! Treinta y Tres es correctooo !!! su turno !


----------



## Fernando A

Asi de facil ?
No le va a pedir calle y numero de puerta e interseccion ?:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Es que la saca con el Google como si nada jejej !!!! tiene algo pa´ir tirando...?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Una fácil:


----------



## uruguay360

Siiii , facilísima... Centro Cordón ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ni Centro, ni Cordón.


----------



## uruguay360

Barrio costero?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor.


----------



## Fernando A

Pocitos ?


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Es que la saca con el Google como si nada jejej !!!! tiene algo pa´ir tirando...?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, no es Pocitos.


----------



## Fernando A

Punta Carretas ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, no es Punta Carretas.


----------



## uruguay360

Mire Fer... aprenda de los grandes...fijesé... Esteeee... Alvarito... Malvín ?? (fijesé Fer, con esta lo maté....fijeseeee)


----------



## Alvaro_54

Pues... tampoco es Malvín.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, escribí Malvín !!! quería decir Buceooo !!!!


----------



## Alvaro_54

"Uniendo Malvín con el Buceo..." 

Pues.... tampoco


----------



## uruguay360

Centro de Balizamiento en la Ciudad Vieja ?


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Don Fernando a dado en el clavo y no en la herradura, efectivamente es Parque Rodó.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Y les voy a dar el regalo del domingo... una ampliación:


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias por la ampliacion Alvaro
Es una casa particular?


----------



## Alvaro_54

En un momento lo fue, ahora casi seguro que no cumple la función habitacional, por más que sigue siendo particular.


----------



## Fernando A

Bvar. Espana ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bvar. España es correcto, pero ese Bvar. es muy largo, no se si dársela por acertada, no se que dice el reglamento 

Yo creo que habría que decir la otra importante calle...


----------



## uruguay360

Cuchemé Alvarito... se la dejé servida a Fer... cuchemé...
Le paso el dato Alvaro, y esto hablanod en serio, para límites de barrios nos manejamos con esto: http://www.ine.gub.uy/mapas/01 Departamental/a0h_barrios.pdf , para alinear criterios.
Bvar España esquina Pablo de María


----------



## Fernando A

[/COLOR]


Alvaro_54 said:


> Bvar. España es correcto, pero ese Bvar. es muy largo, no se si dársela por acertada, no se que dice el reglamento
> 
> Yo creo que habría que decir la otra importante calle...


Esta bien que pida la esquina para darla por ganada AlvaRO
SIEMPRE CAE ALGUN ALGUN OPORTUNISTA CUANDO UNO SACA LA COMIDA DEL HORNO Y SE SIRVEN LO QUE UNO COCINO DURANTE HORAS...hno: 

PD :Me olvide de ponerle las caritas riendo 
Era solo una broma Troesma


----------



## Alvaro_54

Uh, que bien que me viene eso de los barrios...

...en este caso me viene bien para saber que no estaba equivocado y que es Parque Rodó...

ah... no es Pablo de María


----------



## Alvaro_54




----------



## Fernando A

BVAR. ARTIGAS


----------



## Alvaro_54

No... le va quedando una calle importante para elegir


----------



## Fernando A

21 de Setiembre


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor!



















Da gusto ver un edificio bien cuidado.

Su turno.


----------



## Fernando A

La verdad que esta muy lindo


Troesma
Si quiere suba algo usted que yo voy a salir un rato y vuelvo mas tarde.


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Esta bien que pida la esquina para darla por ganada AlvaRO
> SIEMPRE CAE ALGUN ALGUN OPORTUNISTA CUANDO UNO SACA LA COMIDA DEL HORNO Y SE SIRVEN LO QUE UNO COCINO DURANTE HORAS...hno:



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Ta, bien de bien Fer, ya subo !


----------



## Fernando A

Ta bien 
Nos vemos


----------



## uruguay360

Muy bueno Alvaro! che, en qué barrio vivís ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Muy bueno Alvaro! che, en qué barrio vivís ?


Ahora, en Parque Batlle, aunque a mi me gusta decir Villa Dolores


----------



## uruguay360

La vieja Villa Dolores... supe vivir cerca... ya subo...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Veamos un poco más...


----------



## uruguay360

paralela a 18 ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No es paralela, por lo tanto es...


----------



## uruguay360

Por lo tanto es Rondeau esquina Colonia ! como estuve?


----------



## Pablito28

Ta mañana...


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> Por lo tanto es Rondeau esquina Colonia ! como estuve?


Pues no, dijimos que no era al norte de 18 de julio 

De mi parte también hasta mañana, se las dejo picando...


----------



## uruguay360

Yo decía porque usted (me dijeron..) que cambia mucho de opinión... :lol::lol: dejemé pensarla tonces... ta mañana, me voy a leer un rato...


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo le va Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Bien Pablito, usté ?


----------



## uruguay360

me suena pila esas rajas del edificio bajo, tipo un garage o una automotora, pero no recuerdo donde...


----------



## Pablito28

Bien, acá yendo para la obra. 

Nos leemos luego, ta luego.


----------



## uruguay360

Ta luego Pablito. Buena jornada.


----------



## uruguay360

Es acera este Alvaro ?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Ex Cine Radiocity?


----------



## uruguay360

paaa, puede ser, sí ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenas!!! como está la barra!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Cachiruloooooo !!! como va? cómo se halla hoy esa urbe cosmopolita?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

tranquila por el momento...las porteñas se empiezan a desvestir con el calorcito...ta bueno salir a caminar!!!...ud bien sabe!


----------



## Alvaro_54

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Ex Cine Radiocity?


Buenas...

Si bien está más interesante el cuento de las porteñas, debo decir que esa es la respuesta correcta, ahora convertido en esto:










Su turno...


----------



## Tatito

Llegó el camión que había encargado el Troésma... dejo una acá arriba de la barra y voy a ir a guardar las 156854 botellitas al fondo...


La Chimay Bleue by LUIS CANDILES ORUSCO, on Flickr

.


----------



## uruguay360

una esquina, tatito, y tal vez con puerta hacia las dos calles... como es el caso del Palacio Piria...


----------



## uruguay360

ehhhh, nonono, no guarde... traiga "algunas" que ya vienen los chochamus... (donde "algunas" es un número natural > 40 )


----------



## Alvaro_54

uruguay360 said:


> una esquina, tatito, y tal vez con puerta hacia las dos calles... como es el caso del Palacio Piria...


Buenas...

¿Sigue pensando que es el Palacio Piria? 

Yo también lo estaba, pero hoy pasé por ahí y no encontré eso, así que sigo perdido, lo tengo visto pero no me acuerdo.... habrá que esperar una ampliación tomando una Chimay...


----------



## NicoBolso

Alvaro_54 said:


> hoy pasé por ahí y no encontré eso


!!!


----------



## Fernando A

El edificio de la ONDA
o como se llame ahora
Palacio de los Tribunales


----------



## NicoBolso

Punto Martini


----------



## Fernando A

Muy facil

Voy a buscar algo bien dificil y vuelvo


----------



## Alvaro_54

Y bueno.... eran a las 8 de la matina, iba bastante por no decir, totalmente, dormido 

Pero donde está lo que pusiste de la primera foto, tenés una de ese detalle de reja, pero ampliado viendo el resto?


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

Alvaro_54 said:


> Y bueno.... eran a las 8 de la matina, iba bastante por no decir, totalmente, dormido
> 
> Pero donde está lo que pusiste de la primera foto, tenés una de ese detalle de reja, pero ampliado viendo el resto?


En la foto que puso Nico se puede ver esa reja en el balcon largo


----------



## Alvaro_54

voy a tener que cambiar los lentes...


----------



## [email protected]

Fernando A said:


>


^^Mmmmmmmm....18 y Yaguarón???


----------



## Fernando A

Noop


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Calle Uruguay?


----------



## Fernando A

Tampoco


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


>


Colonia esquina Magallanes, es el edificio de la esquina, propiedad de Confitería Carrera 












.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh bueno si me lo dice con esos postres se la doy por ganada...

Satamente
siga uste mientras yo sigo empalagandome con ese Massini


No sabia que era propiedad de Carrera 
Esta linda para el hilo de esquinas y proas :cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

Esto esta lleno de tela aranas.
ya no viene nadie por aqui..











Donde se habra metido Tatito ? 



..........







......... :soapbox:


----------



## dosmundos

Bueeeeenas........

cof cough cof cough cof cough ( es que soy bilingue)

como anda Don Fer ?

Hace tiempo que no nos veíamos.... pero es que he andado con mucho trabajo.....

bueno.... voy a ver si compro algo para comer, si no lo veo que pase bien....


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Cachirulo ! está al norte de 8 de Octubre.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

todo bien troesma!!! ¿como estas?


Cno Corrales?


----------



## NicoBolso

¿La Blanqueada? ¿Unión?


----------



## uruguay360

Todo bien che ! haciendo el horno de barro... cerca de La Blanqueada...no es La Unión.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

paaaahhh de mas, hornito de barro!!!

jaime cibils y monte caseros?


----------



## uruguay360

No... más al norte, no es en La Blanqueada...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Jardines del Hipódromo?


----------



## uruguay360

Más al centro...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

wenassssssssss

está entre bulevard y larrañaga?


----------



## uruguay360

no, entre laarañaga y propios


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas...

Por el Mercado Modelo?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Alvaro, si, por el Mercado, José Bonaparte entre Chiávari y Canstantt


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Ganó? ¿Se lleva el minicomponente de Via Confort? ¿Va la siguiente foto?


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor ganó, pero el premio era el kilo de yerba como dejamos en claro cuando presentamos nuestros auspiciantes ! le había puesto que le diera para adelante pero ese post no apareció... adelante maestro !!!


----------



## Alvaro_54

Gracias por el kilo de yerba 

Una facilita:


----------



## uruguay360

Pero che, pa´vos todas son fáciles porque fuiste el que sacó la foto !! :lol:
dentro de bulevar ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

jaja, no, esa es facil...

Si, dentro de Bvar. Artigas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

cerca del puerto?


----------



## Alvaro_54

frío, frío...


----------



## uruguay360

Instalacion industrial en desuso? norte de 18?


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, me llevé tres... no es mi barrio, bastante lejitos de acá !


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmmm...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah ya sé... el Museo Fernando García en Paso Carrasco.


----------



## uruguay360

Animaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllll !!! correctoooo !!! su turno !


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja, pah me va a matar Troesma, ¿puedo quedar en deuda hasta mañana?.


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, voy a ver si tengo algo, pero mañana caza la moto y me sale a dar vueltas, ehhhhh ????


----------



## Pablito28

Sí sí, sin falta; ya tengo una tipografía en vista.


----------



## uruguay360

Perfecto, lo dejo tranqui que me voy a trabajar y algo traeré pal cotorro ! así que apronten...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota Troesma... ¿va a trabajar en el Horno u otra cosa?.


----------



## Pablito28

​


----------



## Fernando A

A la pucha !!

Parque de los Aliados ?

Digo... por la atleta


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Nandini?, no es por ahí.


----------



## Fernando A

Bien Pablin
Sera dentro de los Bulevares ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenos días...

Media mugrienta la señora musculosa 

Al norte de Av. Italia?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... dentro de los Bvares y lejos de Av Italia.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bueno.... acotemos un poco más... ¿Al norte de 18 de Julio?


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Alvarini...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Tienda La Opera?


----------



## Pablito28

^

No.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bueno con eso acotamos bastante, al sur de 18 de julio y al oeste de Bvar. Artigas...

...y seguramente al este de Ejido?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es un colegio?.


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bueno el hilo de los cines Alvaro

Es alguna de esas salas ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

jaja no, hoy me tomé libre de los cines...

ni cine, ni colegio


----------



## Alvaro_54

Me está empezando a venir hambre... vamos con una ampliación


----------



## Pablito28

¿Comercio, viviendas?.


----------



## Fernando A

Por 18 de julio ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Fernando A said:


> Muy bueno el hilo de los cines Alvaro


Ah, y gracias


----------



## Pablito28

¿San José esq Paraguay?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Viviendas y no es 18 de julio.


----------



## Alvaro_54

pablito28 said:


> ¿San José esq Paraguay?.


No.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Norte o sur de 18?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Norte


----------



## Pablito28

Ejido esq Colonia o Ejido esq Mercedes.


----------



## Alvaro_54

jaja, casi casi, pero se la voy a dar como correcta, es Ejido y Uruguay 










toda suya


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss...


----------



## Pablito28

Don Troesma ¿cómo le va?, me dijeron que anduvo de cacería de acertijos... ¿puede ser?.

De lujo Don Alvarini .


----------



## uruguay360

Usté sabe que al final no... fui a Piriápolis y pensaba tener algo.. pero no tuve tiempo... todo bien ? hizo feria don Pablini ?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah mire Ud que bien, ¿anduvo con Don Barujito?. 

No, feria hoy no; tranquilo nomás.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, no me dió tiempo para nada...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Alvaro_54 said:


> jaja, casi casi, pero se la voy a dar como correcta, es Ejido y Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toda suya


como van a pintar esa esquina de amarillo!!! que hijjjjjjjjjjjj que son!!!

_*"perdónalos, por que no saben lo que hacen"*_


----------



## Tatito

^^ :hilarious



.


----------



## uruguay360

Sisis, muy gracioso, pero dónde queda? o ya lo saben y se hacen los langas? cosa mu yprobable, porque como dice Alvaro, es facilita...


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh ...si esta bien facilita !!!!:lol:

Es interior supongo


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va ! bien facilita, es interior, si Fer !


----------



## Fernando A

Taranco


----------



## uruguay360

No ...


----------



## Pablito28

Dicen que queda en un lugar muy lejos...


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, en el c... del mundo !!! digamé la verdá Pablito...usté la sabe?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... sí, creo que sí.


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero diga nomás subiremos otra que haya por la vuelta, dele nomás !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

este hilo ya se volvio pornográfico!!!hno:

pd:Troesma cómo anda? este jueves paso por la calle bolivar y moreno (ya que tengo que ir hasta defensa y moreno) y saco una fotito de pasada...le gusta ese edificio o va a ser un futuro inversor acaso?:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Y podríamos comprar un pisito entero fiti fiti ... que le parece?


----------



## dosmundos

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pobre dosmundini...el "cautiverio" lo tiene mal,* ya no sabe cuando es de noche o de dia e*n uruguay!!!! :lol:
> 
> siga guardado, no afloje en post de la buena causa antimafiosa!!!:lol:



*Buenos diiiiiiaaaaassss !!! Que hay para desayunar ???????*








uruguay360 said:


> Yo digo yo !!!!! la verdad que de acertijos andamos pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bue, donde queda este...acertijo ...


EEEEEPPAAAAAAA !!!!!! ESTO NO TRANSGREDE (SE DICE ASÍ?) ALGUNA NORMA ESPECÍFICA DEL SSC ???? 

DONDE ESTÁN LOS MODERADORES ?? AH ????

Bueno, me voy a desayunar..... ta la noche.... tengo que trabajar


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas....

Como es facilita, estoy esperando que Pablito la diga...

...vuelvo en un rato para ver la respuesta


----------



## uruguay360

Mire con decirle que esa pintura se llama El primer surco... ya nos lo podíamos imaginar...bue, regalada la mercadería... dónde está ?


----------



## Fernando A

............Guenasssssss


----------



## Fernando A

A mi me parece que usted nos esta enganando con eso de esta en el c...del mundo.

No sera en el Palacio Legislativo Troesma ?


----------



## uruguay360

Así es Fer, obra de Manuel Rosé ! "El primer surco" y supuestamente se refiere al de la tierra... en fin.. adelante con el acertijo jefe !


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## NicoBolso

¿Centro al sur de 18 de Julio?


----------



## Fernando A

Al sur de 18 si, pero no es Centro


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Cordón?


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


>


Traigoooo


----------



## Fernando A

No es Cordon


----------



## uruguay360

Puerta de Canelones del Círculo Católico.


----------



## uruguay360

Entonces retiro lo dicho...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Barrio Sur/Palermo?
(no se donde termina uno y empieza el otro)


----------



## Fernando A

No


----------



## Fernando A

Tampoco se donde empieza, pero estoy seguro que es Parque Rodo


----------



## uruguay360

Recuerden que para más exactitud y hablar todos de lo mismo nos manejamos con esto : http://www.ine.gub.uy/mapas/01 Departamental/a0h_barrios.pdf


----------



## Fernando A

Esta bien facilita


----------



## uruguay360

En la manzana de la Facultad de ciencias económicas !


----------



## Fernando A

No es la facultad de Ciencias economicas, pero hay algo que dijo que le da una pista


----------



## uruguay360

Es que yo no dije que fuera la facultad, dije en la manzana... será el dispensario que está por atrás?


----------



## uruguay360

La puerta de Don Bosco !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Exacto Troesma


Esa misma


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, tienen para elegir... papa o ciervo ?


----------



## Fernando A

papa


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Es que yo no dije que fuera la facultad, dije en la manzana... será el dispensario que está por atrás?


Ya le habia entendido, pero me referia a la manzana como ya se dio cuenta
Si se lo decia de otra manera no iba a agarrar la pista


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi, despues imaginé que algo de eso había Fer, vos sí que sabés elegir, a ver... dónde está este Papa ?


----------



## Fernando A

Esta muy bueno, pero no es ninguna papa:lol:


Pocitos


----------



## uruguay360

Verdad que está muy bueno ? vos sabés que yo veo un Papa con tiara y todo ! en serio ! y arriba la cruz... no lo ves?


----------



## Fernando A

No... decia que no era ninguna papa, porque no esta nada facil....:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Ya me estoy yendo Troesma
Nos vemos despues


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh jejejej :lol::lol::lol:
capaz que no lo veías !! dale, nos vemos después, abrazo !


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Tres Cruces?


----------



## uruguay360

Opa, apareció el relevo ! No Nico, no es Tres Cruces, agrego que es obra de un alumno del Taller Torres García, y que se encuentra a la calle.


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Casmu centro?


----------



## uruguay360

No es en el Centro.


----------



## uruguay360

Veamos con esta ampliación visual...


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Residencia Leborgne en Punta Gorda?


----------



## uruguay360

No, no es Punta Gorda...


----------



## NicoBolso

Asociación de Arte Constructivo. Colorado 2164.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, no es por ahí !!!


----------



## Tatito

Buenas tardessssssssssss... 

Troésma: De acertijo no tengo idea, pero paso por acá para chusmearle dos cosas

1) Pasaste a ver Catastro con la PB rejuvenecida?? Ahora pasé y me acordé de vos...

2) Viste el decó de 18 casi Paraguay (Noroeste) que hace poco le pegaron una lavada de cara? Tiene la puerta a la calle despejada y limpia, no con ese tablón negro lleno de carteles pegados... 


Nada, sigan nomás... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360

Pasé por catastro y me acordé de vos, que eras el que me habías avisado !
Vos decís el Edificio Darnaud, quedó lindo, pero que necesidad de ser taaaaaan terraja y pintale la linda puerta con la pintura blanca que les sobróooooooo !!!!!! son unos reoooosss !!!
vuelva que le pongo otra ampliación visual !!!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Pasé por catastro y me acordé de vos, que eras el que me habías avisado !
> Vos decís el Edificio Darnaud, quedó lindo, pero que necesidad de ser taaaaaan terraja y pintale la linda puerta con la pintura blanca que les sobróooooooo !!!!!! son unos reoooosss !!!


Ahi vá... el Darnaud si... es cierto, cuando vi la puerta despejada me lastimó la vista ese blanco plástico... jejeje. Esperemos que la mejoren...


Por Malvín??


----------



## uruguay360

No es Malvín,pero parece...


----------



## uruguay360

Vo, se la damo al Sergio ese ?? lo agarramo a la salida, lo agarramo !!!


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Vo, se la damo al Sergio ese ?? lo agarramo a la salida, lo agarramo !!!


Jejeje... cuando no es Silvia es Sergio... igual recién le respondí... 



.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Mucho gusto... 

Barrio costero?


----------



## uruguay360

mmmmmnnnnno ... no...


----------



## Santi92

Hoy finalmente me pude dar esa vuelta que me debía con la susodicha por Carrasco, y encontré un mural en San Marino y Rivera. Tengo fotito, pero sale cuando se digne a armar el hilo, Troesma.

Sobre el acertijo... ¿Prado? ¿Atahualpa? ¿Brazo Oriental?





.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Santi, en este momento estoy escribiendo el texto de la obra de Laconich, para el otro deme unos días. ninguno de esos barrios...


----------



## Santi92

¡Opa! Yo ando con un proyectito entre manos también, la programación del foro para noviembre está con toda. Cuando lo tenga pronto al hilo de Laconich pégueme el chiflido.

A ver, no sé... ¿Capurro? ¿Cerrito? ¿Parque Rivera?




.


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguno de ésos, bastante mas usual en este foro... se puede saber un adelanto de lo suyo ? de qué estaríamos hablando ?


----------



## Fernando A

Traigoooo












Que linda casa Troesma

Parque Rodo ?


----------



## uruguay360

Vió que singular, yo sé que la complico porque no es nada muy conocido, pero como es tan singular... no es barrio costero Fer...


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Batlle ?


----------



## uruguay360

Parque Batlle es correcto... ya se la doy por buena, es en Capitán Vidella esquina Alarcón.


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno...
Ya que largo la posta tan rapido
a ver quien toca esta campanita ?


----------



## uruguay360

Opi, pa´mi que el cuidador del Museo... xxxx


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Museo Histórico Nacional?


----------



## Fernando A

SI :tongue3:


----------



## uruguay360

Maledetto !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Siga uste Troesma

Ya sabe que es el Museo Juan Zorrilla de San Martin :bash:


----------



## uruguay360

Ma, como ?? no hab+ia acertado don Nicomanya?


----------



## NicoBolso

^ Fuera de mi foro.

Enseguida busco foto. Todos nuestros operadores están ocupados, su llamada es muy importante para nosotros.


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno
Arreglense entre ustedes
Yo me las tomo...:colgate:


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, me deja solo !!! no se enoje Don Ubiña !!! era una bromita nomá !


----------



## uruguay360

Es es mismo Alvaro, A Atilio Narancio, el Padre de la Victoria, como fue llamado... su turno amigo!


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bueno, les dejo esos animalitos de dios y vuelvo en un rato...


----------



## Fernando A

Mmmmmmm.....Punta carretas ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es Punta Carretas.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿hablamos de barrio costero?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, ese es un pescadito de tierra firme


----------



## Pablito28

¿Por boulevard Artigas o avenida Italia?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es por ahí.


----------



## Fernando A

Cerro ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Uy... se me fue lejos


----------



## Fernando A

Cerca de Propios?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ahora se me fue para el otro lado, me va a cansar al pobre caracolito


----------



## Fernando A

Prado... Atahualpa ?
alreddedor de Larranaga?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Pues.... no a todo.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Tampoco.


----------



## uruguay360

Cordón? quedamos dentro de los limites de bulevar?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Cordón es correcto


----------



## uruguay360

Cordón norte ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor, va bien rumbeado...


----------



## Pablito28

No, no es el BROU Don Nandini.


----------



## Alvaro_54

pablito28 said:


> Bueno, mientras aguardamos la traducción les dejo lo siguiente; veremos si me saben decir donde están haciendo _topless _éstas muchachas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Traigo a las chicas acaloradas....

Edificio público o privado?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah... que interesante pregunta Don Álvarini, era privado y pasó a ser público.


----------



## ElJaviReve

Hace cuánto tiempo aproximadamente??


----------



## Pablito28

Hace poco, Javi.


----------



## Alvaro_54

hmmm... mejor ir a consultarlo con la almohada 

Adeus...


----------



## Pablito28

Muy bien, que descanse .


----------



## NicoBolso

Tiendas La Opera en ciudad vieja, comprado por el Estado para sede conjunta del MIEM y anexo del Tribunal de Cuentas.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Exacto, avanti; es tu turno, Nico.


----------



## uruguay360

Traducción: la feria no me dejó mal parado porque compré libros interesantes (muy interesantes !) Me extraña Pablito que necesite traducción !!


----------



## NicoBolso




----------



## uruguay360

Mercado Agrícola...


----------



## NicoBolso

Avanti


----------



## uruguay360

que dios me perdone...


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... ésto debe ser por el vaso de agua de la canilla que le ofrecí el otro día hno: jajajaja.


¿Museo o exposición de arte?.


----------



## uruguay360

Es por lo del agua !!! ni museo ni exposición... que dios me perdone... no se me habrá ido la mano...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es en Montevideo, Troesma?.


----------



## Fernando A

jaaa jaa
Nico ya debe estar preparando uno de esos munequitos que pinchan con alfileres con su nombre Troesma....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Santi92

Me pa que sí Troesma, se le fue un poquito la moto. Para la próxima subo un macro de una araña haciendo una tela entre las tejas de la casa de mi abuela, a ver si la sacan. ​


pablito28 said:


> Jajajaja... ésto debe ser por el vaso de agua de la canilla que le ofrecí el otro día hno: jajajaja.


Yo sé que estamos a fin de mes y todo lo que vos quieras... pero no podés ser tan ratón. Le negaste un vaso de agua —de agua— de la heladera a tu invitado y le diste el caldo que es el agua de la canilla... debería darte vergüenza.



.​


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... ¿cómo estás Santi?

No no, el tema fue que le serví un vaso de agua de la canilla -fría el agua eso sí- y no algo más espirituoso.


----------



## Fernando A

> Me pa que sí Troesma, se le fue un poquito la moto. Para la próxima subo un macro de una araña haciendo una tela entre las tejas de la casa de mi abuela, a ver si la sacan.


QHDP...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, Santi, atendiendo su gentil reclamo .... a ver si ahora mejora...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, ahora sí.


----------



## Santi92

Eso es estimadísimo, ahora la cosa cambia y mucho. ¿Mirador sobre el cerro San Antonio, Municipio de Piriápolis, Departamento de Maldonado, República Oriental del Uruguay, América del Sur?






.


----------



## uruguay360

Y bué ! hay que ponerle imaginación, jeje, la puse así porque estaba el elemento aerocarril que si se identificaba , se sacaba el acertijo y derecha, como quedó demostrado, era muy fácil !!!
adelante Santi !


----------



## Santi92

La pregunta no es quién fue el bueno de Melvin ni qué fundó... sino dónde está la fotito en cuestión.



.


----------



## uruguay360

Mire que usté hace rendir las salidas con la susodicha... Almirante Harwood y Havre
o Córcega...


----------



## Santi92

Y... en realidad teníamos que hacer un trabajo final, pero el día y el lugar se prestaban mucho para la salida, y hacía bastante que me debía un hilo. Pintó agarrar la cámara y ver con qué me encontraba.

¿Previsible, no? Harwood y Córcega si no me equivoco. Dele nomás, me fui a comer.





.


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, lo que pasa es que conozco la zona... dejemé ver las existencias...


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno Troesma, no nos deje con la intriga ¿qué compró en la feria?.

Yo le cuento que rescaté de un cajón con libros tirado al lado de un contenedor el libro de los cincuenta años de Coca-Cola en Uruguay, muy linda edición.


----------



## uruguay360

El libro Estructura, de JTG 1era edición , paso a MercaúLibre !!! ahhhh, las volquetas!!!! que haríamos sin ellas...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenassssssss... el Boliche se nos transformó en el "Mercadillo Literario" :lol::lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Tatiño?, Ud sabe que acá es como en Botica, hay y pasa de todo.




uruguay360 said:


> El libro Estructura, de JTG 1era edición , paso a MercaúLibre !!! ahhhh, las volquetas!!!! que haríamos sin ellas...


¿Tiene el link?.


----------



## uruguay360

Todavía no lo colgué y creo que no hay ninguno a la venta, es muy raro, se terminó de imprimir el 4 de nov y se editó el 20 del ´35 ... primera ed. mismo...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Lindo libro. Llegué a leerlo hace mucho, pero de prestado, en cambio tengo este otro. Tipografía "a mano" e ilustraciones de Torres:


----------



## uruguay360

Ahí va... lo leeremos y luego debería partir ... jamás vendo los libros, pero éste puede ser la excepción...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Bueno, como lo único que se sirve aquí es agua de canilla... yo pongo la mesa...

esta si facilita, facilita...


----------



## uruguay360

una pavadita... cerca de Garibaldi? les dejo un momento... en ellugar que estoy comienzan a servir las medialunas caseras rellenas de excelente jamón y queso, voy a tratar de batir mi propio record panamericano... a las 17 hs larga...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buen provecho 

No, no es cerca de Garibaldi.


----------



## uruguay360

Otra vez el latinoamericano en buenas manos... pasé a la segunda ronda sin despeinarme... dentro de bulevar? barrio costero ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Es Gestido entre Simón Bolivar y Brito del Pino.

Les dejo otro testigo de mis caminatas para que se reivindiquen:


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, éstas zocotrocos no me gustan y la verdad es que no los registro... Pocitos?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Este es más o menos como la biblia junto al calefón..











No, no es Pocitos.


----------



## Fernando A

Puajj uke:

Que mal gusto !!!


Eso puede ser por Punta Carretas ?

Digamos Ellauri


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es por ahí.


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los Bulevars ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Si señor, dentro de los bvares.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro


----------



## Alvaro_54

Muy bien! Centro.


----------



## Fernando A

Centro al Sur ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Anda clarito, si señor!


----------



## Fernando A

mmm
Soriano


----------



## Alvaro_54

Buenas...

Un poquito más al sur... por lo tanto Canelones. Es una esquina. ¿Canelones y....?


----------



## uruguay360

Río Negro ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Exactamente, el local de Ingeniería de Sistemas.


----------



## uruguay360

Exactamente, una reverenda porquería... ya le saco algo del horno...


----------



## uruguay360

a VER CÓMO ANDAN PARA los mapitas...


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿para los mapitas? pues.... muy, pero muy...

mal...


¿Centro?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Centro...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Vamos a ampliar el disparo entonces...

Montevideo y dentro de los bvares?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es barrio costero.


----------



## Fernando A

Traigoooo









Alvaro_54 said:


> Aunque este boliche me parece que se va a la quiebra... dejemos otra:


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los Bulevares ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

No señor, en este caso nos fuimos fuera de los bvares.


----------



## Fernando A

La Blanqueada ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Cerca...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Como le pegó a un barrio vecino se ganó una ampliación:


----------



## Fernando A

Gracias

Sera por la Union ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Según el planito de los barrios que usamos aquí no es la Unión, es barrio Larrañaga, casi casi casi La Blanqueada y antes ese local estaba destinado a un rubro del cual he posteado mucho


----------



## Fernando A

Cine?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ex cine sobre 8 de Octubre.... diga la otra calle y se lleva dos entradas por el precio de una


----------



## Pablito28

^

¿Será esquina Luis A de Herrera?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Este.... no... se me fue muy para el este...

Era un cine que solían ir los jugadores albos porque les quedaba cerca de su cancha


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿será esquina Mariano Moreno?...


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Mariano Moreno "Cantinflas"? por lo del cine? 

Ya estubo mucho rato esto... y estoy por subirlo a la sección cines, es 8 de octubre casi Comandante Braga.


----------



## Pablito28

Jajaja... bueno ya subo...


----------



## Fernando A

Yo no me acordaba de ese cine...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Don Nandini?, a ver como andan para los garajes... 





​


----------



## Fernando A

Mal Pablito

Con esos acertijo no acierto ni uno

Sera en el Cordon ?


----------



## Pablito28

Pero no se ponga así Don Nandini, Cordón es correcto...


----------



## Fernando A

Arenal Grande ?


----------



## Pablito28

No.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> No.


 :moods:

Al Sur de 18 ?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... sí, al S de 18.


----------



## Fernando A

Por Rivera ?


----------



## Fernando A

Esa gabardina no me gusta nada Inspector

Ya son dos por estos lados 
y con el dedito para arriba menos....:nuts:


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... es el dedo acusador...

No es por la avenida Rivera...


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Jajajaja... es el dedo acusador...
> 
> No es por la avenida Rivera...


:eek2:

Juro que yo no fuiiii...

Yo no lo hice ..!!!! :runaway:




Eduardo Acevedo ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

pablito28 said:


> ¿Cómo le va Don Nandini?, a ver como andan para los garajes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


traigo


----------



## Alvaro_54

¿Calle perpendicular a 18 de julio?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Y además si digo que no es ni en Rodó, ni Charrúa ni Canelones, Don Pablito me debe decir que estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahhh usted se declara culpable Alvarito ??

Yo le dije Pablito
apunte para otro lado:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... el dedo acusador es infalible...

No es perpendicular a 18 y no es ninguna de las calles que mencionaron. Ah, tampoco es paralela a 18 .


----------



## Fernando A

Somos todos inocentes entonces 

Vio Pablito ?

J. Requena ?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... acá el único culpable es ese muchacho de apellido 360...


No es Requena.


----------



## Fernando A

Si...debe estar enrejado por ahi o metido adentro del Horno de barro


Jackson


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... sí sí debe andar en algo de eso.



No es Jackson, pero es en una paralela.


----------



## Fernando A

Gaboto ?


----------



## Pablito28

No, dele para el E...


----------



## Fernando A

Blanes ?


----------



## Pablito28

Correcto, Don Nandini; ¿se anima a tirar la esquina?.


----------



## Fernando A

Canelones ?


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, llegué tarde...demoré demasiado en sacarme el barro de los dedos... apronte Don Fer que yo diría que le pegó de lleno... conozco bien la zona y es ahí nomás, acera oeste. Después tengo algúin matertial, reponiéndome de varios días de 18 horas diarias de laburo (y trabajando en casa en estos momentosd, por un rato)


----------



## uruguay360

Mer voy a la feria... ya les contaremos las ofertas...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... exacto Don Nandini es esquina Canelones, avanti nomás...

Don Troesma, ¿cómo le va?, aguardamos noticias de esas ofertas y del horno.


----------



## Fernando A

Una facilita


----------



## Pablito28

Síííí... bien fácil... ¿Cordón?.


----------



## Fernando A

No es Cordon
Mas facil


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dentro de los Bvares?.


----------



## Fernando A

Nooop


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿barrio costero?.


----------



## Fernando A

no...pero no es muy lejos de la costa tampoco


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmm... ¿es un Hospital?.


----------



## Fernando A

Nooop


----------



## Pablito28

¿Una Iglesia?.


----------



## Fernando A

Noooo


----------



## Pablito28

¿Podrá ser una ampliación Don Nandini?.


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Pablito28

¿Será por La Unión?.


----------



## Fernando A

Noop


----------



## Fernando A

Le doy un par de pistas Pablito

Ese edificio ahora esta pintado creo
Esta es una foto vieja

Usted anduvo por ahi haciendo lo suyo.


----------



## Fernando A

Traigoooo


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssss... como anda la barra??

Ese no es el BROU que tenemos debajo del viaducto del Paso Molino?



.


----------



## Fernando A

Uste no podia entrar justo ahora..:bash:

Si ,y creo que esa foto es suya tambien.....:lol:

Adelante


----------



## Tatito

Con una foto mia todavía? Ah pero usté se regala también :lol::lol:

Ya subo algo...


Vayan sirviendo la picadita... 


.


----------



## Tatito

A ver...












.


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

Puaaahh


Sera un deco del Centro ?


----------



## ElJaviReve

No es del Rinaldi??


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas nuevamente... no es por el Centro, y no es el Rinaldi entonces... 



.


----------



## Fernando A

Cordon


----------



## Tatito

No es Cordón Nando...


.


----------



## Fernando A

Desde que la vi me acorde del Parque Hotel, pero creo que es mas viejo, asi que me voy a tirar por Parque Rodo


----------



## Tatito

No señor... no es el Parque Hotel ni está por la zona del Parque Rodó... 

Por cierto, la picadita de hoy al mediodía estaba exquisita 

Menos mal que no aparecieron ni Pablini, ni Dosmundini ni el Troésma, sino ibamos a necesitar como 27 bandejas de esas... jejeje.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Si senior

Dentro de los Bulevares ?


----------



## uruguay360

Guenassss, excelente ese detalle don Tatito... , muy lindo, seré yo pero se parece a la picadita que puso Fer ? precioso pero con esto no hacemos nada... podrá ser una ampliación visual, maestro ?


----------



## Fernando A

Si Troesma
Esta parecida.

Se lavo las manos ?


----------



## uruguay360

Siii, claro !!


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bien porque hay una rica torta para el cafe.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... bueno aprovechando que el Troesma se lavó las manos dejo algo para la merienda.





​


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas Pablito
Ya esta pronto el expresso


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, yo voy a aportar unos caseritos del Conyad que estaban muuuuy ricos, como siempre y que me los traje en los bolsillos... si gustan, eran rellenos de mermelada de arándanos...


----------



## Fernando A

Falta ver que va a aportar Tatito, ademas de respuestas....


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno yo quiero un capucchino bien espumoso...

¿Qué novedades tiene de la feria Troesma?.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Bueno yo quiero un capucchino bien espumoso...
> 
> ¿Qué novedades tiene de la feria Troesma?.


Asi le gusta Pablin ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hoy salió El Primer Observatorio de Montevideo ( creado por la expedición de Malaspina), edición del Instituto Históricoy Geográfico del Uruguay, con prólogo de Ariosto González,y que trae el artículo de Carlos Perez Montero de La casa del observatorio y el Montevideo de la época. 80 peshos, me mataron... La colección de Montevideo de Banda Oriental, los ochos tomitos a cinco peshos cada uno, asi que tengo varios para regalar que tengo repetidos, el que diga yo primero se los queda, luego unos cuantos números de la revista Humor de los primeros veinte, que ya los tengo pero éstos en mejor condición, a cinco peshos cada uno, tambien.


----------



## uruguay360

tengo los capitulos 2, 3,4,5, 6 y 8 ... quien dice yo...? faltan el 1 y el 7 ...


----------



## Pablito28

Yo digo yo , le fue de lujo en la feria Troesma.


----------



## Fernando A

Felicitaciones a los dos

Esperamos sus bienvenidos aportes con todo ese material


----------



## uruguay360

Rematados al señor, todos suyos Pablito ! ah si! no me quejo... vió que siempre se rescata... a ver cuando hacemos el retiro de materiales, usté tiene varias cosas pa´usté acá... que hay de la reunión de SSC, dónde y cuando ?


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajajaja... sí sí y acá hay varias pa` usté, esta semana no le digo porque me voy hasta el lunes o martes para el pago...

Todo pinta que el viernes 16 de diciembre sale reunión, dé una vuelta por acá: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134133&page=11


----------



## uruguay360

ya me anoté !!!! no me quedo afuera ni loco !!! Acá está la mercadería ..


----------



## Pablito28

Espectacular Troesma . Muchas gracias por las revistas, la verdad que no las conocía.


----------



## Fernando A

Que bueno que esta ese material :bowtie:

Suba el material al foro :banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Como no Fer, estoy preparando el hilo de Laconich... pasa que ando a las corridas, mañana tengo que entregar laburo de todos los colores.,..


----------



## Fernando A

Parece que trae alguna foto
Verdad ?
Deberian hacer un hilo exclusivo con ese material


----------



## Pablito28

Muy bueno el capuchino Don Nandini, disculpe que no le dije antes :doh:.

¿Algún congreso Don Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Y... varios, terminó el de Mercociudades...uno de Costos or el Conyad...
Trae fotos si ! Don Fer, si fuera a hacer un hilo con cada colección interesante me mato... con todo respeto se lo digo, pero se lo dejamos a Pablito que ahora tiene casi toda la colección !! :lol::lol:
De todas maneras, y hablando en serio me voy a fijar que tiene para compartir!, esperemé que le compro una para usted y se la mando, aparecen a cada rato, en serio le digo, se la mando,.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Muy bueno el capuchino Don Nandini, disculpe que no le dije antes :doh:.
> 
> ¿Algún congreso Don Troesma?.


No se preocupe
Ya vi que estaba muy entusiasmado y apurado y desparramo el cafe por todos lados.hno:

:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... se fueron todos che? y Tatito ??


----------



## Fernando A

Sanabria
Saneamiento


----------



## uruguay360

Alvaro_54 said:


> Muy bien, tipografía vieja para usted:


Traigooo


----------



## dosmundos

Bueeeenaaaaaaas.......

Paso de pasada nada más, tengo mucho trabajo ......

Sanidor 

Don SanAlvarini : esto es Bvar-inside or Bvar-outside ?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Volví...

fuera de bvares
no Sanitaria
no Sanabria
no Saneamiento
y no Sanidor


----------



## Alvaro_54

Dejo otra parte:


----------



## Pablito28

¿Saint Bois?


----------



## Alvaro_54

Frío... frío...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Barrio costero?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Ahora si, barrio costero es lo correcto.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Carrasco?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, se me fue muy al este.


----------



## Pablito28

Hhhmmm... ¿Buceo?.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Siga, siga paseando por la rambla que se va acercando


----------



## Pablito28

Perfecto, me queda Punta Carretas y además Malvín.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Entonces quédese en Punta Carretas nomás.


----------



## Pablito28

Bien de bien, ¿calle Guipuzcoa?.


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss, parece que lo tiene Pablito ...


----------



## Alvaro_54

No, no es en esa calle.

Y como se caminó toda la rambla se ganó una ampliación acorde al ejercicio realizado:


----------



## Pablito28

Troesma ¿cómo le va?, parece sí. Se lo dejo a Ud que me voy a cenar antes que me cierre el boliche acá en Rivera; ta luego...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah mirá, yo había puesto un acertijo de la antigua sede del Sporting, calle ... hhhmm no recuerdo, a media cuadra de 21.


----------



## Alvaro_54

Claro, ahora si, muy bien!

Calle Jaime Zudañez.


----------



## Alvaro_54




----------



## uruguay360

Sede de Defensor, Jaime Zudáñez y 21 como dice Pablínez, quedesé que tengo material frescooo !!! Ahhhh, pero no llegué , contesté porque decía que se iba... disculpe...


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma
Como se que uste no sale del boliche, le dejo una foto que le dedico Santi en otro hilo de un mural de una casa de Carrasco.

Le dejo la imagen y el link del hilo para que lo visite y no se preocupe por el boliche que yo me encargo.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86397878#post86397878


----------



## uruguay360

Paaa, muchas gracias Fer !!!! pa mi es un Studer igual que el otro !!1 no le parece?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah la sede de Defensor era, pensaba que era el Sporting, dele Ud Troesma que yo ando por el N...


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Paaa, muchas gracias Fer !!!! pa mi es un Studer igual que el otro !!1 no le parece?


Parecido al que subio hace poco


Troesma 
tiene permiso para salir del boliche a visitar el otro hilo


----------



## uruguay360

Es que ya me dí una vueltita...:lol::lol: ahhh, le pareció conocido, no? vamos a salir unos expertos en Studer... jejeje
Ya subo amigos, esta vez en serio...


----------



## uruguay360

Primer piso...


----------



## uruguay360

Segundo piso


----------



## uruguay360

Tercer piso...


----------



## Alvaro_54

No recuerdo haber visto ese interesante transcurso de los años piso a piso...

¿Dentro de los bvares?


----------



## uruguay360

uuuf, me alegro... sí, dentro de los bulevares, Alvaro. La verdad es que es bastante singular...


----------



## Alvaro_54

Singular... y con acceso a algún lugar para que pudieras fotografiar frontalmente todos los pisos...

¿Al norte de 18 de Julio?


----------



## uruguay360

Alvaro_54 said:


> Singular... y con acceso a algún lugar para que pudieras fotografiar frontalmente todos los pisos...


Si usted lo dice ... :banana::banana:
Al norte, sí .


----------



## Alvaro_54

barrio Aguada?


----------



## uruguay360

No es Aguada...


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos a apoyarlo con una ampliación ...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass y cálidas noches, ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?...


----------



## uruguay360

Todo bien y usté que cuenta?


----------



## uruguay360

Estoy, estoy !!!! saludos a todos, y si, sigo con el horno, el 31 deberia estar pronto... tengo acertijo...


----------



## Tatito

Troésmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ya había mandado a los muchachos con la topadora para tirar abajo ese horno por si habías quedado adentrooo!!!

Pará que tengo que llamar al Milton!



.


----------



## Tatito

Bvar España??



.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Estoy, estoy !!!! saludos a todos, y si, sigo con el horno, el 31 deberia estar pronto... tengo acertijo...


Benito Blanco, Plaza México.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, salí justo a tiempo, me había olvidsado de hacerle la puerta... no es bulevar Artigas... vió que detalles ? hay una gran variedad de lositas..


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Super! no es por ahí!


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... dentro de los límites de Bvar. Artigas??


.


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi, adentro .


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Si no fuese por las persianas mugrientas reiteraría que es pocitense....


----------



## uruguay360

Nooo, noo, demasiada mugre... se sabe que allí son impolutos...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Parque de Villa Biarritz o a una cuadra de distancia.


----------



## uruguay360

Fuera de Pocitos/Punta Carretas


----------



## uruguay360

Perdón la calidad.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Guayabo o Italia y si no me rindo.


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguna de las dos... peeeerooo, no se me va a rendir por tan poquito... pruebe con el método de aproximaciones sucesivas don Super !! recuerde... dentro de bulevar...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Ninguna de las dos... peeeerooo, no se me va a rendir por tan poquito... pruebe con el método de aproximaciones sucesivas don Super !! recuerde... dentro de bulevar...


Es que lo conozco el edificio de la izquierda, creo que solo hay tres iguales, pero no me doy cuenta.....acordate que llevo medio año sin pisar la Bolche.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

brou.


----------



## charruchi

no será cerca de tres cruces ?


----------



## SebaFun

Para mi es en avenida del libertador, el edificio que tiene un banco en la planta baja, mas precisamente libertador y galicia.


----------



## SebaFun

Se!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Pablito28

Nos vemos acá: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87177531#post87177531.


----------

